# K&N



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

K&N has released a part number for the 05 goat air filter for those of you that want to keep your car close to stock.(#33-2314).This is not the same part number as the 04 goat.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

arty:


redrocketgto said:


> K&N has released a part number for the 05 goat air filter for those of you that want to keep your car close to stock.(#33-2314).This is not the same part number as the 04 goat.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*...or try this.*

Just to be different...I went green:

GO GREEN


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

The only green filter number (2400)I could find is for the 04 goat.The K&N filter numbers between the 04 and 05 goat are different.So I am thinking you may be letting more into your intake plennum than just air if the filter box is not the same size.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

redrocketgto said:


> The only green filter number (2400)I could find is for the 04 goat.The K&N filter numbers between the 04 and 05 goat are different.So I am thinking you may be letting more into your intake plennum than just air if the filter box is not the same size.


That's odd.... I have personally used the 04 in the 05 air box and it does fit correctly....


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Maybe it does fit ok and if it does,why would the filter numbers be different?GTO dealer I dont think I would want to take the chance of it not fitting properly.Since I am in S.Florida,the land of sand,sucking in fine particles of sand around the filter sort of worries me.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

redrocketgto said:


> Maybe it does fit ok and if it does,why would the filter numbers be different?GTO dealer I dont think I would want to take the chance of it not fitting properly.Since I am in S.Florida,the land of sand,sucking in fine particles of sand around the filter sort of worries me.


 :agree


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

I was at the Green dealership tent at a recent Carlisle show and the rep went into the truck and pulled out the filter. I went home and it fit perfectly. They may just not have it up on their site yet. 

I'll post the part number as I still have the box at my parents house.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

The number that I found for the green filter was 2400,which is a number for the 04 model.Now ask your self,why is it that the 04 and 05 filter numbers from K&N different?I would think the demensions are not the same.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Unless the laws of physics were voided that day, my green filter fit perfectly and sealed just like a stock filter in my '05.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> Unless the laws of physics were voided that day, my green filter fit perfectly and sealed just like a stock filter in my '05.


Interesting point, I actually looke at a customers GTO that we installed an 04 filter in (his is 05 obviously..) and it did fit perfectly! :cheers


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

From K&N's website:
33-2314 Product Specifications ('05 GTO)
Product Style: Panel Air Filter
Height: 1.125 in (29 mm)
Outside Length: 11.438 in (291 mm)
Outside Width: 9.063 in (230 mm)
Filter Re-Oiling Amount: 1.46 oz (43 ml)
Weight: 1.1 lb (0.5 kg)

33-2289 Product Specifications ('04 GTO)
Product Style: Panel Air Filter
Height: 1.063 in (27 mm)
Outside Length: 11.25 in (286 mm)
Outside Width: 9 in (229 mm)
Filter Re-Oiling Amount: 1.37 oz (41 ml)
Weight: 1.1 lb (0.5 kg)

Very close in size. But not identical. The '04 would probably be a slightly loose fit in an '05 airbox, while the '05 would be a tight fit in an '04 airbox.

It's close enough that it probably wouldn't leak any dirty air past the edges, and close enough that if you looked at them side-by-side you might not be able to tell the difference either.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*diff filters*

The Green Filter is not made by K&N. Seems like apples and oranges to me here. Am I wrong? (Wouldnt be the first time.  )


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> The Green Filter is not made by K&N. Seems like apples and oranges to me here. Am I wrong? (Wouldnt be the first time.  )


I believe what he is trying to point out are the specifications of the 2 filters (regardless of the manufacturer). Unless K&N has it wrong, it is a valid comparison.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*Green Filter verification*

"I can tell you is that we test our filters on every application before we release the information. And yes our filter is the same from 04-05 for the GTO. Please feel free to contact me with any other questions. 
Thank you for your interest in Green Filter USA."

Straight from the horse's mouth. 
Thanks to Audrey S. from Green Filter (she's by no means a "horse")


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Interesting. Perhaps their rubber sealing pieces are flexible enough to compress by 5mm to fit into the slightly different '04 filter box.

5 mm probably isn't enough to make a difference, as long as the filter seals properly to the airbox and doesn't allow unfiltered air to leak around the sides.

I'm having a hard time getting a K&N drop-in for my '04, ordered one and not once but TWICE got the wrong part. The correct part number is the 33-2289, and I have twice received a 33-2298. Which is for the '05 Mustang, not the '04 GTO. They sent the third one out today, should get it next week.

Here's hoping I don't get another Mustang part.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

redrocketgto said:


> K&N has released a part number for the 05 goat air filter for those of you that want to keep your car close to stock.(#33-2314).This is not the same part number as the 04 goat.


I had a hard time finding the 05 GTO K&N replacement air filter - most vendors just carry the 04 online , quess you could call , but this is an online arena ... Ordered with free ground from these guys :

http://www.4filters.com/merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=33-2314&Category_Code=


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Was just on the Green Filter site. Maybe it's just me, but I didn't see a filter for the 05 GTO. The only choices showing for Pontiac 05 were Grand-Am and Sunfilre.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

BigNick said:


> Perhaps their rubber sealing pieces are flexible enough to compress by 5mm to fit into the slightly different '04 filter box.



BigNick: I'd say you're right. After having K&N's on all my other vehichles, I decided to give the Green a try. Their rubber sealing seems to be less rigid and of a different design than the K&N's. From what the rep at Green told me, they fit test everything before putting it out to market. G'luck.


----------

